# Big Joshy Perch



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Just ordered some of those new perch colored joshys. Cant wait to try em out. Going up to indian Sunday. Hopefully I'll have em by then.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

webby said:


> Just ordered some of those new perch colored joshys. Cant wait to try em out. Going up to indian Sunday. Hopefully I'll have em by then.


Gorgouse arent they!Strato93 texted me yesterday to look at them. I liked the Platinum clown better. But they are both VERY NICE LOOKING BAITS. And has to take alot of work/experience to make them that pretty!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been using snaps with mine like they suggest on the Big Joshy site. Haven't had any problems yet. Just wonering if you all are using em.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I do when I switch up from a vibe to a swim. But honestly most of the time Im not useing a snap. But they do give the bait a better action when rigged with a snap. But work will without as well


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I find a #1 size snap is a must, if for anything it's b/c I spend less time tying knots and more time experimenting with color. Plus its convenient if I want to quickly switch to a rapala or other type of stick bait if the soft swim bait ain't cutting it.

Bought the perch color today myself, can't wait to target some S-eyes with em.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i think when i text a couple people yesterday i said" man Josh is gonna retire early at this rate...lol"


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man those sure look good to bad the prostaff does not get to try them.lol They are selling faster then Josh can make them. Oh well good thing the eyes are loving the Solar flare orange i have oops i only have 2 chewed up ones and that is it. Guess i better get my order in for both.  those flares pounded them last night and yanked 4 out of muddy water tonight. Ialways use #1 snap with the swims as well as jerkbaits. Hope you guys get out there and get some eyes with them should be a productive last part of week. Be safe


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just looked, man those look hot.
Looks like they are all gone
I dont know about retiring,I think the poor guy is worked to death making all these great baits for us


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

bought two packs as soon as i saw the email, paypal says ill get them tomorrow, just in time to take to erie thurs... seriously looking forward to it.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

I opted to buy two packs as soon I saw the email, also decided to restock on some other colors while I was at it. Now all I gotta do is find time between work classes and the girlfriend and I'll be set to at least hit the water. As for catching some eyes, that's not quite guaranteed yet lol


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Just bought my First Big Joshy swim baits, Ive seen so many rave reviews I just had to try them. Ordered 5 different colors in the 2.75 size. Just another weapon in the arsenal. Cant wait to try them, feels like waiting on Christmas!!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy crap! I wait a day to order the perch ones and they are GONE!
I guess I learned my lesson on that one.

I'm still gonna put an order in later today I think.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I had 4 packs in my cart when he took it down!! . I died a little inside.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

MORE PLEASE!!
I admit, I shouldn't have waited 2 days after I got the e-mail.
Sent from my DROID4


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Josh seems to have this marketing thing down pat! haha


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I heard there's a guy at Buckeye in a trench coat with some.................


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Don't know of any email, but those look awesome!!! What did the platinum clown look like?? I finally got a chance to try the ones given from the crappie tourney, will be ordering more soon!!!


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

gobi, on the website (bigjoshyswimbaits.com), on the main page, if you scroll down a bit, on the right there is a thing to sign up your email for updates on limited editions, etc.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea, he's got the marketing thing down pat. LOL. Nice evening yesterday. The wind died down and even saw 2 flocks of swans flying south. Got 3 on his clown, (that he doesen't make anymore). 
A few weeks ago he sent me a few black ones to try out. They also work. Well anyway I put my last one on and caught 4 more before some dam small muskie wacked it and wiped it out. Can't even glue it back togeather. So much for the black ones. Put on a solar one and hit 2 more before calling it a night. 
I kept 3 and it was sort of funny that when cleaning them there bellies were empty. Ones I'v cleaned lately were pretty full. Oh well, have fun out there and be safe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> Yea, he's got the marketing thing down pat. LOL. Nice evening yesterday. The wind died down and even saw 2 flocks of swans flying south. Got 3 on his clown, (that he doesen't make anymore).
> A few weeks ago he sent me a few black ones to try out. They also work. Well anyway I put my last one on and caught 4 more before some dam small muskie wacked it and wiped it out. Can't even glue it back togeather. So much for the black ones. Put on a solar one and hit 2 more before calling it a night.
> I kept 3 and it was sort of funny that when cleaning them there bellies were empty. Ones I'v cleaned lately were pretty full. Oh well, have fun out there and be safe.


hhmmm black... I I want some...lol,remember when I bought a batch out of troys van he had some black,i wish I would of bought... wound up with a brown that I LOVED.... And yea those muskie lovem to!!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Got my shipment yesterday. Can't wait to get em in the water tomorrow. Perch looks beautiful but I think the smoke shad may knock em out. So excited probably won't even be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

webby said:


> Got my shipment yesterday. Can't wait to get em in the water tomorrow. Perch looks beautiful but I think the smoke shad may knock em out. So excited probably won't even be able to sleep tonight!


I should have never turned you on to these.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Your fine Geoff. You know I'm gonna be out there. May as well be using the hottest lure on the market.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a few real nice crappies on that new perch color today. Should make some 2" that color.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

The perch and clown colors are impressive looking baits. They need to be added to the regular inventory. I would have some but my ebay account is temporarily limited due to a possible security breach and I haven't fully addressed the issue yet.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Like to add, that I have tried couple Super Glues with so-so results. The other day I tried a super glue made by locktite.. and it was very impressive. I snagged more then once and my joshy stayed strong. FWIW.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Joshy, you should also sell a bait coloring kit with your base colors to see what people com up with. I found a Sugar 2.75 in the bottom of my red tackle bag that turned a real light shad of pink that murders fish. I call it my pearl big joshy.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Like to add, that I have tried couple Super Glues with so-so results. The other day I tried a super glue made by locktite.. and it was very impressive. I snagged more then once and my joshy stayed strong. FWIW.


I don't go anywhere without my loctite super glue. I prefer the control gel. Doesn't seem to dry out in the bottle and clog the spout like other super glues. And the small nozzle allows you to put it only where you want it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> I don't go anywhere without my loctite super glue. I prefer the control gel. Doesn't seem to dry out in the bottle and clog the spout like other super glues. And the small nozzle allows you to put it only where you want it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I also dab some of this loctite on my knots connecting my flouro leaders to my braid...works excellent...never leave home without it!


----------

